# Curds are rubbery



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I'm using a direct set chevre from New England Cheesemaking Company and twice the batches have failed. Once the curds were *very* rubbery and this second time they are slightly less rubbery but still not right. 

Any ideas what I'm doing wrong? This is from raw milk from the backyard goat. 

Thanks!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Over cooked or set too long before drained and pressed?. I love squeaky cheese curds, a lot of times I just rinse the curds and eat....James


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

The goal in this neighborhood is to get to the cheese factory early in the morning while the curds are still warm, squeaky and rubbery!

LOVE those FRESH curds!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

It'd be helpful if you listed your recipe/process...then it's easier to troubleshoot 
When I make chevre there are no curds per-say...


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

fresh curds are supposed to be rubbery. they squeak when you bite them.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> fresh curds are supposed to be rubbery. they squeak when you bite them.



Yes...for most cheeses...curds for chevre are soft like yogurt


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Well I thought I was making chevre! The recipe was to pasturize and cool the milk to 86 degrees, add the culture and let it sit at 72 degrees for 12-20 hours. Since I didn't pasturize it I heated it to 86 degrees then added the culture then let it sit at room temp for 12 hours. (the second time-the first time I accidently over heated it.)

I expected it to be more of a soft cream cheese type cheese but that isn't what happened. I don't have any way of pressing it so the rubbery curds don't do my any good!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

How is the taste? Rinse and eat them. What did you use and how much culture?...James


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I used this one:

http://www.cheesemaking.com/store/p/140-Chevre-DS-5pack.html

It came in a package for a gallon of milk. I used one package to one gallon. I did taste them and they were really tart and tangy.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Are you sure your doe doesn't have some sort of mastitis?
Often when I'm making chevre I use freshly squeezed milk so there is no need to heat it...I have no idea why your curds would come out so tough.
New England Cheese Making has a spot on their sire to ask questions..perhaps you could post your question there and they could help you with the issue.
I don't personally care for the all in one packets of cultures, I use Flora Danica and veal rennet when making chevre. It's possible that something is defective with your culture packets...how are they being stored?


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

suzyhomemaker-they came to me FedEx (something like that left on the front porch) with instructions to put directly into the freezer. That's where I keep them.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm at a loss for what could be causing your issue....

the curds from making chevre should be very very soft...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Chevre doesn't make curds like cheddar. It is a creamy paste, and then you drain it in cheesecloth. Then, it's like cream cheese.

You don't press chevre.


----------

